# لدي مشكلة و أتمنى حلها: لدي جهاز relay و بطارية 12 فولت و جهاز راوتر للإنترنت ++++الرجاء الدخول



## النمر الإسلامي (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

لدي مشكلة و أتمنى حلها: لدي جهاز relay و بطارية 12 فولت و جهاز راوتر للإنترنت 

نحن في غزة نعاني دائما من إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي بشكل مأساوي تقطع لتصل لـ 12 ساعة في اليوم و لا ندري وقتها بالضبط .

فأنا شخصيا أفقد كل ما اعمله من عمل على الإنترنت حينما ينقطع التيار الكهربائي لذلك فكرت في حل بسيط 

relay + بطارية 

أول ما تقطع الكهرباء من المصدر الأصلي عن الراوتر يتم تزويده بكهرباء من البطارية مباشرة بدون أن يفصل الراوتر لذلك أرجوكم ساعدوني كيف يمكن لي ان أوصل الترانس 12 فولت (الخاص بالراوتر مع الريلاي ) ليحقق لي هذه الغاية إليكم صورة الريلاي 






​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 يوليو 2010)

ما قيمة خرج "ترانس" الراوتر وهل هو متردد أم مستمر؟؟


----------



## علي_عراق (10 يوليو 2010)

لماذا لا تربط البطارية على الراوتر مباشرة ، خصوصا وان اغلب الراوترات تعمل على 12 فولت والمساوية لفولتية البطارية
او ان تربط الروتر على جهاز يو بي اس واتوقع ان الروتر من الممكن ان يعمل لفترو طويلة على اليو بي اس لكونه لا يسحب الا مقدار قليل جدا من التيار الكهربائي


----------



## النمر الإسلامي (11 يوليو 2010)

> *لماذا لا تربط البطارية على الراوتر مباشرة ، خصوصا وان اغلب الراوترات تعمل على 12 فولت والمساوية لفولتية البطارية
> او ان تربط الروتر على جهاز يو بي اس واتوقع ان الروتر من الممكن ان يعمل لفترو طويلة على اليو بي اس لكونه لا يسحب الا مقدار قليل جدا من التيار الكهربائي*​



إحترامي أخي الكريم و لكن 
لا يوجد لدي جهاز يو بي إس 

لو أردت أن أوصل البطارية مباشرة مع الراوتر فيعني أنه سوف أشحن البطارية بإستمرار 

أنا كل همي أن يقطع الإنترنت في خضم عملي و إلا سأفقد كل شيئ أريده ان لا يقطع حتى أنهي عملي ثم أغلقه حينما تقطع الكهرباء هذا كل ما في الأمر


----------



## النمر الإسلامي (11 يوليو 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> ما قيمة خرج "ترانس" الراوتر وهل هو متردد أم مستمر؟؟



الترانس 12 فولت ac


----------



## احمد القطاوي (11 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
أنا اقترح هذه الدائرة 
=========لكن يجب التأكد من جهد وتيار الراوتر 

في الدائرة -------------- يجب ان يكون الريلاي 220 فولت ويتم توصيل التيار الكهربي علي ملف الريلاي مباشرة.
يتم اختيار ثلاث اطراف من الريلاي no,nc
يتم يتم توصيل طرف nc علي موجب البطارية وطرف ال no علي الطرف الموجب من سلك ادابتر الراوتر
والطرف ال com علي باقي السلك الموجب لسلك الادابتر الواصل للراوتر


----------



## احمد القطاوي (11 يوليو 2010)

لو امكن ترسملي الرسمة اللي علي الراوتر والجهد المستخدم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يوليو 2010)

النمر الإسلامي قال:


> الترانس 12 فولت ac


إذن الأفضل أن تقم بفتح الجهاز و ستجد مباشرة بعد مدخل الكهرباء دائرة تقويم ثم مثبت جهد رجاء كتابة رقم هذا المثبت غالبا سيكون 7805 أو 7812


----------



## احمد القطاوي (12 يوليو 2010)

هي الدايرة مانفعتش ولا إيه


----------



## النمر الإسلامي (13 يوليو 2010)

ريلاي 220 فولت يحتاج لمدخل إضافي من الكهرباء الأصلية 

لذلك أنا أقترح تغيير اللايلاي ل 6 فولت

سأضع صورة لما فعلته مأخرا لقد نجحت الطريقة بالفعل


----------



## النمر الإسلامي (13 يوليو 2010)

احمد القطاوي قال:


> هي الدايرة مانفعتش ولا إيه




بالعكس يا بركة انا إستفدت منها كثيرا و طورتها و سأضع الصورة قريبا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لدي حل لك أعمل عليه 
ولكن هذه الدائرة لا تستخدم بها أي بطارية 
توجد معي دائرة أصممها الآن تحول خط التليفون إلى تيار كهربي يمكن استخدامه و لا يزيد من فاتورة التليفون 
يتم تركيب الريلاي على هذه الدائرة بطريقة معينة و عندما ينقطع التيار فوراً يتم تحويل الراوتر على خط التليفون 

هذه دائرة بسيطة ليست مكلفة 
أي إستفسار سأرد عليه إن شاء الله


----------



## Techani (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم .... بما انه الموضوع مشابه لطلبي .. فارجو منكم ان تساعدوني

انا عندي شاحن بطارية سياره , وعندي بطارية سياره .. الشاحن غير اوتوماتك , يعني لو البطاريه امتلأت على الاخر
الشاحن بيضل شغال وما بيفصل
وهذا يسبب لي مشكله
وهي انه انا لازم احسب كم مدة الشحن ولازم استنى الشحن لحد مايخلص واطفي الشاحن
اعتقد حل المشكله هذه يمكن ان يكون باستخدام ريلي ؟؟
مثلا لو وصل الامبير تبع البطاريه ل110 امبير ,, بتكون صارت ممتلئة
او عن طريق الفولت ؟؟ لو وصلت البطاريه لحد فولت معين يفصل الريلي الكهرب عن الشاحن
يعني كل القصة انه يكون الريلي بين الكهرب 220 فولت الكهرب العادية اللي جايه من المنزل .. وبين لوحة الشاحن
بحيث لو امتلئت البطاريه , يتم فصل الكهرب عن اللوحة
ارجو منكم المساعده


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يوليو 2010)

الدائرة فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171751.html


----------

